# My first time :D



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup my first lol I was feeding my fish when i notice one of my Borleyi nkata cichlids holding soooooo i set up a 5g tank in the kitchen ( no room in the living room anymore) and i moved the holding female there.
At about 5 minutes after she started to spit the babies out, seems like they were hatch for a while because they dont look like new born fry lol poor girl.
She is back in her tank and the babies r in their new home eating microworms......mmmmmm yummy


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> congrats!!!


thank u


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

they r a good size for sure. odds r there were more and these she kept letting back in?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> they r a good size for sure. odds r there were more and these she kept letting back in?


yeah maybe, she was pretty full and she is still small, she is about 2 1/2 inches. Her chin was so big thats how i notice, i am sure she is happy to b able to eat again lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So far so good, no dead ones so far and i have seen between 17 and 22


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

congrats! belated baby shower!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gsneufeld said:


> congrats! belated baby shower!


Thanks, i am still accepting presents


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Thanks, i am still accepting presents


Let me guess, gift wrapped microworms and live baby brine shrimp, right?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Let me guess, gift wrapped microworms and live baby brine shrimp, right?


Baby brine shrimp please  lol


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

congrats Claudia 

do share some pics / videos when you can.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> congrats Claudia
> 
> do share some pics / videos when you can.


Thanks  I will take some more pics but so far they look the same lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

congrats Claudia, they are really cute


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> congrats Claudia, they are really cute


Thanks Arash


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a pic a took today


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

What kind of fish are they ??


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

tha604boi said:


> What kind of fish are they ??


Borleyi nkata Cichlids


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for some update in pics lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Africans ... say it aint so ..... your a defector I saw it in your sig but i thought it was the work of an evil hacker, Claudia say it aint so lol


Im playing so long as sa/ca cichlids outnumber the africans then were ok...


----------

